# Tree Scratches



## kdinkel (Oct 29, 2014)

Anyone know a good place to have tree scratches removed from my truck? Preferably in Utah county. None of them go through the clear coat. Downside is it black. Upside it is a 2015 so the paint is in good condition.


----------



## bowhunter_3 (Mar 10, 2010)

Sorry, I am no help.
But I am curious of suggestions as well.
I have my fair share of Rocky Mountain Pinstripes.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Odds are where ever you have it done you are going to pay a premium to have it done. 

Some rubbing compound and a wax job at home during the weekend might do just as well.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Don't worry about it. It's "character" added to the truck. You won't loose it in the parking lot at Wal Mart now.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

Try Turtle wax the kind you rub on and off. I wouldn't use rubbing compound on black .


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

bowhunter_3 said:


> Sorry, I am no help.
> But I am curious of suggestions as well.
> I have my fair share of Rocky Mountain Pinstripes.


Finally, a name for them.

For over 50 years I been trying to explain to the little woman that those aren't "scratches" and that it is normal for a man's truck to have them.

"Honey, those ain't scratches on the new truck, that's Rocky Mountain..."


----------



## NVDuckin (Apr 18, 2016)

I always heard them called "desert racing stripes".


----------



## muleydeermaniac (Jan 17, 2008)

Cowboy pin striping is the term I've used for decades. Heard it form a rancher up in Idaho. I use Meguiare's detailing clay and then top it off with their polishing compound. It works great.


----------



## kdinkel (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I wouldn't be caught dead with my truck missing its pinstripes or its mud...people'll start thinking I never take it off the pavement and only have it to compensate for my ability to wear skinny jeans!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Be dang sure the scratches don't go through the paint, but this stuff works awesome:










-DallanC


----------

